

Die Smiling on this Hoverbike - estel
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2011/06/die-smiling-on-this-hoverbike/

======
ColinWright
From 3 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2640972>

Much discussion there.

